# Could Chinese expats be influencing the Australian property market?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Despite the fact that the Australian economy as a whole has remained in positive growth territory since the US mortgage crisis in 2008, there is growing concern about the different directions of the Australian property market and the economy. A number of reports over the last few days have highlighted the correlation between Chinese immigration [...]

Click to read the full news article: Could Chinese expats be influencing the Australian property market?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well we seem to have a massive property bubble in Sydney especially. I would have thought that a lot of Chinese migrants immigrating here with a high average net worth would be affecting that.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

heather25098 said:


> Well we seem to have a massive property bubble in Sydney especially. I would have thought that a lot of Chinese migrants immigrating here with a high average net worth would be affecting that.


It is not a "property bubble" as you think.
Australia has a high level of home ownership that precludes sharp falls as the actual net worth of property is not highly leveraged.

See this article:
http://news.domain.com.au/apm-news/home-ownership-rises-in-sydney-20120419-1x96g.html

"67 percent of Australian households either own their own home or are in the process of owning their own home with a mortgage"

They are not all Chinese.......


----------



## acd-inc (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes. Especially in Melbourne.


----------



## exploring (Dec 5, 2013)

robboat said:


> It is not a "property bubble" as you think.
> Australia has a high level of home ownership that precludes sharp falls as the actual net worth of property is not highly leveraged.
> 
> See this article:
> ...


What are the age groups of these mortgage holders?


----------

